# 2 Culverts On Swinnel Brook, Haslingden, Rossendale, Lancashire - June 2009



## CHEWY (Jun 25, 2009)

Decided this evening to have a trip to Haslingden to look for some culverts.

The map said that there was 2 on Swinnel Brook.

I found Number 1 culvert not long after wading upriver.

This one was around 196Metres long

A mixture of designs (stone arch and stone with concrete roof).




I've named this first culvert "*Twistier Blunders*" 







*The Pics*




















































































Around 50Metres upstream was another Culvert.

This took the Brook under St Crispin Way.

This Culvert was around 228Metres long.

A lovely stone arch section, then a straight backbreaking concrete part.

I ended up in a locked yard of a chemical place, so had to go back through to get out of the Brook 


if this is to be named, i'll call it "*Crispy Twains*".





*The Pics*

























































​


----------



## night crawler (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats an interesting little explore or should I say crawl as it looks as though in some places you would have been doing that appart form stooping. Bit worrying the second comes out in a chemical yard though. Well done on that one loved it.


----------



## james.s (Jun 25, 2009)

You've been into culverts recently haven't you 
Very niceley explored and photographed


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks both 

i took the knee pads NC just in case a crawl was in order, but managed to stay on my feet... just 

i didn't like the look of the chemical yard..
all them big containers piled up right next to the brook 

the brook goes into a park around a mile and a half downstream , then joins to the River Irwell.

i saw a few trout on my way up to the first culvert.
just hope there isn't any spillage anytime.



They're always good for a mooch James 

don't know how i lived before buying some waders.

more coming soon


----------



## james.s (Jun 25, 2009)

Ah yes, I have done a couple of culverts, and am always up for more!


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 25, 2009)

Me too, and i shall


----------



## james.s (Jun 25, 2009)

Yay! I look forward to it


----------

